# Leg strengthening exercises????



## horsesandponies

What about dance classes? I'm talking about tap, jazz, and ballet is helpful even if it is the very basic classes).


----------



## centrestableswendy

I never thought about dance classes. The only problem with that is all my money is into horses! Between me and my daughter, it's getting expensive, lol! Plus 2 car payments, rent, insurance, preschool...you get the idea, there's not much extra other than riding money!


----------



## missy06

One seemingly random thing I've found that's greatly strengthened my legs is cycling! During the spring/summer/fall, I was biking 18 miles a day (to and from work) and I noticed that over time, having stronger legs from cycling translated into stronger legs (and butt) for riding.


----------



## Equuestriaan

Wow cycling is a great idea. I only get to ride once a week and have been trying to come up with ways to strengthen my legs, too. I'll have to try cycling!


----------



## mlkarel2010

Yoga, pilates, and cylcling have gone hand in hand with horses recently. Another thing that does wonders is trotting stirrupless. That will really give you a work out believe me. I did it once for 3 hours straight and I couldn't sit the next day I was so sore. 

Squats are good too. And if you aren't into the big barbell fiasco never fear! Just grab some canned food around your house and hold those straight down and do squats. Oh and then while you are doing that just do Straight-leg Dead Lifts. Scary name, but not that bad. Just hold them w/ your arms down along your sides then bend over like you are touching your toes.

Wall sits work too, but I personally don't like them.

Another thing I do is ankle weights. Just to wear them around the house to make me a little bit stronger w/o really noticing.

I also have a thing called "Leg Magic" Just got it today, but I'll let you know how it works. It's a pretty inexpensive piece of exercise equipment.

Hope that helps


----------



## centrestableswendy

Thanks for all the great ideas. I'm going to get on the old bike and give it a try. I'm getting ready to go to Wal-Mart to pick up ankle weights. Yay! Mlkarel2010, let me know what you think of the "Leg Magic". I'm having surgery on my arm on Tuesday the 30th, so I won't be riding for about a month, but hopefully with these ideas I'll be able to get my chubby stumps back in shape while I'm off!!!


----------



## mlkarel2010

I think the "Leg Magic" would work wonders. The instant you get on it you can feel it working your muscles. Which if it matters are the exact same muscles that you use a ton while riding stirrupless.


----------



## centrestableswendy

Thanks for all the great ideas guys! I started working with ankle weights last night, and I'm already feeling it. Doing some squats and also standing on the step with my heels hanging off and raising up with my toes and back down. Geez that hurts after 15 minutes! Well, surgery is in 2 days, so please say a little prayer for a speedy recovery so I can get back in the saddle ASAP! Happy NEW YEAR!


----------



## horsey*kisses

good luck with your surgery!!!
i jog alot and i dont mean just running up and down the road no, what i do is i loosen up do a few sprints or suicides(?) to get warmed up so i dont hurt myself then i start jogging REALLY SLOW lol im not kidding really slow, it gives my calves some serious work but surprisingly it makes you breath really hard so dont overexert yourself then after a while of that i relax for a minute and do some more sprints or suicides(sp?) my calves are rock hard and from the suicides my thighs are pretty toned too lol
good luck again!


----------



## Picture Perfect

Stand on the bottom step of any set of stairs, and as if your feet were in the stirrups, stretch your heels downward towards the floor. Hold it there for about five seconds, then stand on your toes - Heels facing upward - for about two seconds and repeat this process. This breaks in tall boots excellently and will also give you a stronger, more secure leg.

Hope I helped. :smile:


----------



## centrestableswendy

Thank Picture Perfect. I was doing some of those step exercises, but only up on my toes. I didn't stretch my heels down. I'll give that a try. As far as sprinting and doing suicides, haha, I don't know how well that would work. I have a serious case of the "bounce issue" if you know what I mean, lol. Well, I'm going to try all of these suggestions, and hopefully will have some riding pics/videos to post after my surgery recovery! Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Cycling is definitely a great way to strengthen legs!! My hubby and I are triathletes (swim/bike/run for those of you not familiar with the sport!) and I definitely noticed that when I started really getting into that sport, the cycling built up my leg muscles (esp. calf muscles!) which did wonders for my horseback riding as well!


----------



## centrestableswendy

Hey Hoofprints! I saw all your triathlon pics on facebook..Pretty impressive, I must say! Sandie is sooo cute, too! I'm going to try several of these ideas, and see what works best for me. I don't have the "typical equestrian body", which frustrates me even more. I see all these pics of you guys, tall and thin with LONG legs, and I wanna cry, lol. I'm 5'1" on a good day, not exactly skinny, with a SERIOUS "bounce issue". If anyone has any ideas for THAT issue, I'm all ears, lol. I'm tired of wearing 4 shirts to keep things in place!


----------



## Picture Perfect

centrestableswendy said:


> Thank Picture Perfect. I was doing some of those step exercises, but only up on my toes. I didn't stretch my heels down. I'll give that a try. As far as sprinting and doing suicides, haha, I don't know how well that would work. I have a serious case of the "bounce issue" if you know what I mean, lol. Well, I'm going to try all of these suggestions, and hopefully will have some riding pics/videos to post after my surgery recovery! Thanks for the well wishes!


No problem! Make sure to show us your improvement.


----------



## huntseat7

get a yoga tape with ball exercises and buy a ball, you can find them together at sporting stores for like 20 bucks. Help balance and leg strength! If you can find one that says for legs or lower body even better!

Good luck!


----------



## horsegirl123

I know another person said they didn't like wall sits but I think they are wonderful, so give them a try. If you don't know how to do them, then here goes: Lean against the wall and go down like you are going to do a squat, and when your legs bend at a 90 degree angle, stop, and wait and see how long you can do this. It's harder then it looks. After riding for about three years, I can only do a few minutes.


----------



## bkylem

centrestableswendy said:


> Thank Picture Perfect. I was doing some of those step exercises, but only up on my toes. I didn't stretch my heels down. I'll give that a try. As far as sprinting and doing suicides, haha, I don't know how well that would work. I have a serious case of the "bounce issue" if you know what I mean, lol. Well, I'm going to try all of these suggestions, and hopefully will have some riding pics/videos to post after my surgery recovery! Thanks for the well wishes!


Picture is right on the stair advice. I usually will do a few sets then slowly touch my fingers to the floor and hold them there for about ten seconds. After a few sessions I can hold my fists down. No palms yet. 

I find a hot shower is also a good place to do some long stretches as the heat really loosens the muscles. Just go slow and be fluid in your movement. No bouncing
I'm a novice, but the stretching has made a dramatic difference in my lessons. 

Enjoy your life !


----------



## Gigembritt

trotting without stirrups works wonders too! I dont have my own horse.... but there is always someone around my barn who needs their horse exercised!

stairs! I got to like the football field and climb the bleachers!


----------



## Dehda01

I found th eexcercise DVDs "success in the saddle" helpful for core and leg strength.


----------



## Winterose

I have the same bouncy issue that i think u are talking bout. And it hurts having them flop around!!! All i can say is bra up! Go get fitted for a sports bra. I actually wear mine a little small. Im an f cup and i wear a dd sports it holds things down better, also wear one of those camis with the built ins on top of it, they will help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

I'm not sure if anyone noticed but this thread is 4 years old. Not that there isn't good advice being posted. I just thought that I'd point out the thread's age.


----------

